# identical twins...



## elishaty

im carrying identical twins, i dont know anybody who has had twins so im kinda reading alot on the net and getting worried! ive read carrying identical means c-sect as they r in the same sac and it would be dangerous the norm way... both my pregnancies have been vaginal pain relief free (not even gas and air) and the thought of c-section is scary. is there anyone who has had it before? i have so many (seems silly) questions that id like answered for peace of mind... like my mum tells me they will be about 3-5lb each (im very skinny and only 5ft 3 the thought of carrying two big babies just doesnt seem possible) so im worried they will need special care. i suffer really bad with morning sickness ive tried everything from ginger to the band! im on anti-sickness now but doesnt seem to help and iron tabs as im anemic. im worried my babies wont get what they need is there anything that can help? also will i see them straight after or will they take them away? whats it feel like when theyr taking the babies out and is the pain unbearable after? i know some answers may scare me theres no getting out of it but to be told by someone whos been there id feel better knowing im not the only person whos been thro it and surely theres some women out there who have?? lol 

sorry for the loooong note, be very greatfull if anyone would like to swap msn addresses as its prob easier for me to write lol

jess xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats and double good luck xx


----------



## ANGYPANGY

well i have had one c-section but it was only one baby so not sure how they would differ. It was harder to recover from my c-section then it was from my natural birth. It is hard to describe what it feels like when they take the baby out. I didn't feel and pain during.


----------



## elishaty

thanks the way i see it is i had both my babies (3+1yrs) natural labour with no pain relief not even gas and air (it made me sick so didnt see the point) surely i can go thro c-section right? i cant help but think about the same questions over and over in my head i hope im not like this thro the whole pregnancy


----------



## Helen

elishaty said:


> im carrying identical twins, i dont know anybody who has had twins so im kinda reading alot on the net and getting worried! ive read carrying identical means c-sect as they r in the same sac and it would be dangerous the norm way... both my pregnancies have been vaginal pain relief free (not even gas and air) and the thought of c-section is scary. is there anyone who has had it before?

Hi

Congratulations!

I had my twins by planned c-section and I thought it was a great way to deliver. No panicky trip to hospital. You know exactly what's going on and when. No staying up all night labouring. 



elishaty said:


> like my mum tells me they will be about 3-5lb each (im very skinny and only 5ft 3 the thought of carrying two big babies just doesnt seem possible) so im worried they will need special care.

Mine were delivered at 36+6 weeks and were 5lb 7oz and 5lb 12oz. I'm pretty slight... a size 10 and 5ft 5. It is possible! I have a couple of friends with twins and they were all over 5lbs. One friend had twin boys that were 6lb and 7lb and she's not large herself by any stretch of the imagination! Mine didn't need any special care though we were on a transitional ward at the hospital because they were born before 37 weeks (just!) and that was fantastic for extra help with feeding.




elishaty said:


> im worried my babies wont get what they need is there anything that can help?

I didn't particularly have morning sickness but I was struggling to eat later on... just the whole space issue really... I asked the consultant about it a few times and he said not to worry. The babies take what they need first and you come second. 



elishaty said:


> also will i see them straight after or will they take them away?

Yes I saw them straight away. The did the usual clean up and weigh and check over after but in the operating theatre. DH was able to take pictures of them during this bit. DH had first cuddle but I was cuddling them while I was still being stiched up (and have a photo to prove it! :lol:)



elishaty said:


> whats it feel like when theyr taking the babies out and is the pain unbearable after?

Feels kinda odd when they're taking the babies out. I've heard it described as feeling like someone is washing up inside you and that's pretty accurate! It doesn't hurt at all during but you can feel the tugging and pulling - I don't think they mess about when they're getting the babies out. It's all so quick and your mind is on the babies that you won't really care what they do. The stiching up bit takes longer than the getting the babies out bit. I think they were out within 10 mins of going into theatre and we were probably in there an hour in total. I did have a bit of a doolally moment when I said to DH "they're putting them back in!". :lol:

Pain afterwards? First 24 hours is quite uncomfortable but you are up and moving around pretty quickly after that. I was worried I wouldn't be able to lift the babies but that was no problem. I put a pillow across my tummy to rest the babies on as I fed them. The stiches were out after 5 days and I found the healing time a lot quicker than I expected. I've heard that planned c-sections are a lot happier an experience than unscheduled ones so I'd take with a pinch of salt any horror stories about c-sections you hear that weren't planned.

Hope that helps!


----------



## miel

Helen! thank you ! you gave her all the info she needed it:hugs:


----------



## csmummu

Helen What a great post!! you star!

Elishay - Congrats on the news try not to worry :) xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your twins!! :hugs:


----------



## karenshaz

Hi 
I had my identical twins in April. I was admitted into hospital with pre-eclampsia at 28 weeks and had to have c-section at 30+4.
The c-section wasn't exactly my favourite experience, and the recovery is hard. My twins were taken striaght to scbu so I didn't get to see them until the next day (though I believed if I had pushed for it I could have gone that day).
During my two weeks in hospital prior to that I watched the aftermath of other's c-sections. I think it's hard as you have to ask for help with your baby (as it is painful). 
However, as I'm sure you've heard a c-section is usually recommended with identical twins because of the risk of acute ttts. I think that a c-section is neccessary due to this (and I was planning to have one at 37 weeks).
You'd definately need to discuss it with your consultant, but their views are very varying so it's probably neccessary to do your own research.
Don't mean to worry you, but I think it's better taking the c-section route than the risk of ttts.
Co-incidently my twins were diagnosed with ttts at 30 weeks but are now happy four month olds boys.
Feel free to contact me if you want to know anything more about my experience of c-section

Karen


----------



## enigma

Hi, congrats on your twins.
I had a section with all mine (though one at a time), and believe me, the thought of it is much worse than the experiance, i found it quite amazing when i was there tbh, and watching my hubbys face was hilarious (hes not a fan of the gory stuff).
The pain after is uncomfortable, but you are closley watched and given drugs to help ease the pain.

Good luck. and im sure you will be fine. :hug:


----------



## nichola81

Hi, congs on the twins...

I had twins boys in Nov, one naturally one emg c-section, not the best but never mind.

Get in touch if you have any questions.

Nichola x


----------



## bex

Congratulations.

Haven't any advice sorry.

My cousin had boy and twin girls natually but don't know anyone who has had identical twins.


----------



## Amanda

I think Helen has answered all your questions, but I just wanted to put my bit on as well. I've had one vaginal birth and one planned C section, and it'll be a section with this one as well.

I had severe SPD with my last pregnancy and couldn't open my legs wide enough to give birth, hence the section. After being in excruciating pain for months before the birth, I found the pain after the section nothing! In fact, the pain of my milk coming in was worse! :rofl: I was home after 2 days, walked the dog that night (probably shouldn't have done, but DH was ill, typical!), and cleaned the flat the next day. I was in Tesco's 4 days after the section and driving after 10 days.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

ive never had kids, but my mother (back in 1988 ) gave birth to my sisters. they are identical mirror twins. She carried them full term, delivered vaginally, and they were roughly 7 and 6 pounds each. she wasnt a big woman either ;) so she was HUGE


----------



## doc123

congrats on the twins!!!!!! It will all work out for sure... keep talking to your obstetric team and they will guide you through it all...good luck!!!


----------



## ColtonsMom

Hello, I have never had twins myself. But I do know a girl who was pretty skinny to begin and ended up giving birth to twins.. one being in the 7lbs range, the other in the 8lbs range!! She was bed ridden for most of her pregnancy though.
I know it would effect twins alot because there are two.. but I am 5'-5'1 tall and am a 5-6 size and I had a 10pounder. Which my doctor didn't think was going to happened and joked the whole time saying "At least your not having a 10 pound baby!" haha.. proved him wrong huh? ;) hehe.
Anyways, good luck! Twins are exciting!


----------



## lihra

Hi i had identical twins Natural birth no gas and air no nothing and it lasted a total of 1hr 30mins. Weighing 4ibs each


----------



## Carley

I wanted to say congratulations on twins :)


----------



## Newt

I dont have any practical advice and to be honest would be pushed to add anything. I just wanted to congratulate you. twins are a wonderful blessing, enjoy x


----------



## becky77

Hi congrats twins are hard work but such a blessing, mine were born at 33+4 and are non-identical boys. they were 3lb11oz and 4lb12oz so would have been big boys if they had been term i am only 5ft 1 so was as round as i was tall. i had a c-section as i had pre-eclampsia, but i think this was a good plan a friend of mine delivered one of her twins and then the other twin turned side ways cos of all the space left so she had to have c-section with the second twin. The c- section was a very calm experience ,although they did get whisked of to scbu so i only got a glimpse, but when i was feeling better a few hours later they wheeled my bed to scbu and i got a little cuddle with both.
make sure you get lots of rest and eat well and watch out for spd.
my boys are 4 in october and are now above average on weight and height and are hitting all there learning targets well in advance so, dont listen to anyone who says that twins can get behind cos its rubbish.

if you want any advice pm me.
also try tamba if your in the uk .


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations on your twins x


----------



## 2plustwins

Congratulations and good luck. :happydance:
Mine may be identical also, we aren't sure yet.


----------

